# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  anh em giúp em với!!!

## duannd

mình cần phần mềm photoshop phiên bản nào mới mới ấy, key hay crack dum em luôn nha, có tài liệu học photoshop nào hay gửi em học hỏi nha, mong các anh em giúp đỡ (*_*)

----------


## bell.lina

link cài đặt luôn: http://www.mediafire.com/?zxkj05bv5t7dv
link file iso: http://www.mediafire.com/?12li2kfo7x5iu

*hướng dẫn crack:*
bạn download file *amtlib.dll* chép vào thư mục cài đặt của photoshop cs5 ( *c:\program files\adobe\adobe photoshop cs5* ) vậy là crack xong rồi! đơn giản vậy thôi hihi
link download *amtlib.dll*: http://www.mediafire.com/?tpfbwl68qz5ruin
*keygen*: http://www.mediafire.com/?r32ropdrzl29dt2

còn hướng dẫn bạn tự lên google tìm nhé, có nhiều lắm

----------


## thanhtrang

thanks ban nhieu nha (*_*)
có gì sau này nhờ mấy bạn giúp nữa nhe'

----------

